# Best Palm media player ?



## matrim (Dec 28, 2004)

It came with Kinoma, which doesn't do a whole lot. 
I've tried MMplayer, having some trouble.
I've tried Smartmovie, and had issues. 

First, I have a Palm E. I have a movie an avi format. I tried to first convert it to palm format using Kinoma. Video transfered, audio did not. Then tried playing the larger avi format with MM player and it stuttered and sputtered. Can the E play a large format video file? We're talking 250 Mb or so(the converted pda file is much smaller)Why is it so slow? What can I try to get it running smoothly? I downloaded xvid codec for palm separately, which didn't work to add sound, and MMplayer supposedly came with it.

What players have YOU tried that work well, and how did you get them to work? Help me, help others get our movies running on our palms so we don't have to give in and buy an Ipod 

ps. free if possible


----------



## sumsum (May 2, 2007)

I Highly recomend TCPMP. This player playes everything. you can download tons of Codecs for it including Mpeg4 and DivX.


----------



## garcia60 (May 12, 2007)

I can recommend you to visit this site (http://www.smartratings.com/computers/pdas). It has compilations of expert and user reviews for all of the products listed. Maybe, you can find some answers of your questions there. Hope this helps.


----------

